# Blue Zone Scripting 3270 emulation screen scrapes ?



## fmkjr (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello,

We use Blue Zone 3270 emulation software and I would like to learn more about automating the downloads of reports, etc using BZ scripting (via excel).  

Blue Zone software : http://www.seagullsoftware.com/products/bluezone/terminal-emulation.html

Has anyone had experience in doing screen scrapes or where I can find some books or training info on the subject?

thanks!
frank


----------

